# Anyone want some residential accounts in Georgetown & Rowley, MA????



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, my route has changed from last year (more commercials) and I'm just wondering if there is anyone who wants me to refer them to 3 customers I had last year in Rowley, and Georgetown, MA? They are all calling me this year looking for a plow guy, but I'm doing some work in NH this year, so it just doesn't make sense for me to go all that way for 3 driveways. They are all $60 dollar driveways (last year) so you could probibly get away with charging more this year. I'm not looking to "sell" the leads or anything, just respond or send me a PM and I'll call them up and give them all your number. Thanks, 

Collin


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Bump.....bump


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

How many houses we talking here?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

never mind im an idiot didnt read the whole thing.. I would be interested...


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

You'd be crazy to go to Georgetown and Rowley for 3 drives Timmy.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Im already up near the shearaton why not take a spin up there got enought time with joels truck


----------

